# Custom Turbo-Header Manifold



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Would it be a good idea to get a generic header from like eBay, cut the flange off the pipes, cut the pipes high, then angle the pipes so they all go into a 4 into 1 design and weld on an adaptor plate for the turbo. Thinking of a cheap way to get a turbo manifold. 

*Hope you can understand this thread.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

no such thing as a cheap turbo setup... it would be wayyy more trouble than just buying a manifold already designed for your car... but if you do...good luck


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Just thinking of cheap possibilities. *Have too much time on my hands*


----------



## SkaterRacer (Mar 10, 2003)

It's possible, but how good are your welding skills? Also, it would be better to buy a flange from a local shop, then weld the pipes on. My friend has done this for his car, and I can think of three others that also have done this to get a T3/T4 on to their cars.


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

Dont skimp on the manifold. It would "probably" save you alot of trouble buying something tried-and-proven. There are many ways they can fail. Anyhow, good luck with whatever route you go.


----------



## download (Jul 5, 2003)

There is an old school way to finding out the length of the pipes. From what I've been told, if you paint them, and the place were it stops burning is where you cut. This isn't too exact, because i'm sure spray paint burns at different temps. But it is a cheap way to find out where to put the flange.


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

Most people with custom turbo mani's experience a lot of cracking... good luck!


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

Do not try to go cheap on a turbo set up, If you do it correctly the first time you wont have to spend twice the amount to get it right in the future.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

myoung said:


> *no such thing as a cheap turbo setup... *



I'll be the first to vouch for that.


----------



## turbotommy (May 28, 2003)

ive seen turbo's on a cut ga mani right before the cat....boo that, get a log style from protech


----------

